# Freigabe von Ordner für bestimmt Nutzer im Netzwerk



## rsturm (27. August 2003)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Rechner mit Windows XP Prof. und mehrere Rechner mit XP Home im Netzwerk. Auf dem Rechner mit XP Prof. sind mehrere Ordner für alle freigegeben. 

Jetzt möchte ich jedoch einen Ordner freigeben der nur auf einem von den XP Home Rechnern zugreifbar ist. Da die Dateien in diesem ordner vertraulich sind!

Die Rechner sind alle in einer Arbeitsgruppe angemeldet.

Mein ansatz war:
- neuen Benutzer auf dem Server eirichten
- einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren
- Ordner freigeben und Berechtigung für neuen Benutzer aktivieren

Ich dachte das bei einem zugriff auf diesen Ordner nun eine abfrage nach benutzer und passwort erscheint, aber..... is nich!

Könnt ihr mir mal helfen bitte 


Danke 
rsturm


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2003)

Eigentlich war dads schon die richtige Idee, die Datei gibst du nur für bestimmte User oder Gruppen frei und nur wenn man in der Gruppe ist bzw. als der User angemeldet ist kann man sie nutzen.


----------



## Avariel (28. August 2003)

Passwortabfrage kommt da aber nicht, die berechtigten Nutzer können einfach ganz normal zugreifen, unberechtigte Nutzer bekommen ne Meldung das sie da nicht ran dürfen.


----------

